# j.c.higgins shotgun question



## gonehoghutin (Oct 9, 2010)

i had some one bring in a j.c. higgins 583.11 bolt action 16 ga shotgun and it needs some parts   i can't find any info on it at all can any one help me all i need is a front site and a mag front band and screw    can anyone steer me in the right way i have done alot of old stuff and this just runs me in circles


----------



## gonehoghutin (Oct 9, 2010)

j.c. higgins 583.11 sears and roebuck 16 ga bolt action


----------



## fishtail (Oct 10, 2010)

This is what I can find and may be incorrect.
The one you are describing may be a J.C. Higgins Model 11, model # 583.1100 or 583.1101.
Numrich does have some parts for these.
http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=9648
Front sight is part # 330630S.
But I have no idea what a   "mag front band and screw" is. 
See if this page is close.


----------



## gonehoghutin (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.histandard.info/manuals/sears/bashotguns/0427D150R.pdf   this is far as i have got     #26   #31 is what i need i mean if worse come to i can make them both


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 10, 2010)

gonehoghutin said:


> http://www.histandard.info/manuals/sears/bashotguns/0427D150R.pdf   this is far as i have got     #26   #31 is what i need i mean if worse come to i can make them both



Part # 26 is a standard shot gun bead sight, that given the age of the shotgun probably screws in.  It certainly looks like it in the picture.

There is an outside chance that it is pressed in.

A gunsmith who does a lot of work on shotguns will have a selection of beads in different threads and diameters, and can replace it in no time for minimum charge,  If you can determine the thread and diameter you can replace it.  If it's pressed in you can tap the hole to a standard size, and thread a bead in, which is better than pressed any way.

With a little research, you probably can find the thread and dia. of High Standard shotguns, and almost certainly your gun will be the same.  You can buy the beads in all sorts of configurations from Brownell's or Midway.

Part no. 31 is a screw, and again, it's almost certainly a common fine thread.  I'd take the part to a really good hardware store, and try to find a fillister head screw with the correct threads and dia.


----------



## gonehoghutin (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks fellas i sure appreciate it i kinda inherited this trade and very new to all this but being a welder/fab/cnc/machine die and tool is what i do for a livin i am catchin on pretty quick


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Oct 12, 2010)

Swing by 5918 Coca Cola Blvd and we'll give you a bead.  Bring the shotgun and we will give you the right size.


----------



## gonehoghutin (Oct 12, 2010)

will do gunplumber thanks u own a gun shop?? p.m. me


----------

